
Is Twitter Killing Blogs and Blogging? - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2009/01/26/is-twitter-killing-blogs-and-blogging/
======
ngvrnd
1) no 2) yes, or if it isn't, facebook is.

In the first case, you can't kill blogging short of destroying modern
civilization utterly. This is silly. Consider that AM radio is still around,
and if you look a little bit harder, you can find people sending morse code on
the amateur radio bands.

Ok, maybe "kill" doesn't mean "eliminate". Then you're being sensationalist by
using a word that doesn't mean what people think it means.

Secondly, taking the preceding paragraph as read, I find that since I've
started using facebook, I have a lot less inclination to post stuff to my
blog. I've thought more than once about shutting it down, and frankly the main
reason I haven't is inertia.

The reasons for this are at least twofold: one, I think far more people see
the stuff I post on facebook, and secondly, nearly all of the five or so
people who actually read my wildly popular blog (snort) are also on facebook.

------
harpastum
"A blog is a Web site, usually maintained by an individual with regular
entries of commentary, descriptions of events."[wikipedia]

I would argue that twitter is actually a type of blogging. But even further
than that, I really don't think Twitter is killing anything:

"Something I’ve noticed over the past few months...is bloggers being less
active while spending more time on Twitter...is Ttwitter] delivering a one-two
knock-out punch to blogs and blogging?"[article]

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slippery_slope>

A) Many people are switching from blogging to Twitter. THEREFORE B) Twitter is
killing blogs.

The author gives no specific evidence other than anecdotal references to
people that are switching, and one business that benefitted from twitter.

There are many ways that twitter is better than blogging, but also many ways
it is worse. The people that are switching are the ones that had messages that
fit Twitter's style.

Twitter's brevity seems to me to be more suited to stating positions than
stating the issues.

